# Park Tools Toilet roll holder Help!!!!



## sanspeur (Feb 1, 2004)

I am searching for a park tools TP2 toilet roll holder for my bike themed bathroom but can't find one anywhere. Does anyone have an idea where i can find one new or used? Any help would be appreciated. thanks sanspeur


----------



## Dugg-E (Jul 9, 2009)

craigslist...maybe it could be shipped?

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/bik/1800061173.html


----------



## sanspeur (Feb 1, 2004)

*Craigslist.*

I emailed the guy on craigslist a couple of times last week and never heard anything back. I think I might have on now though. Thanks for your help, I'll let you know if I get this one.

sanspeur


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

www.komcyclery.com.au/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1718

If you need one that badly...


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I'd want mine with a disc brake!


----------



## unit74 (Jul 3, 2007)

Mtn-Rider said:


> I'd want mine with a disc brake!


Naw.... You'd overheat the pads and get brake fade.:eekster:


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

sanspeur said:


> I am searching for a park tools TP2 toilet roll holder for my bike themed bathroom but can't find one anywhere. Does anyone have an idea where i can find one new or used? Any help would be appreciated. thanks sanspeur


Ok thats does it
Up untill this point I thought I was doing pretty well with keeping up with the Jones as far as all the toys and upgrades associated with MTB goes.

I officially quite.

Who knew park Tools made a toilet roll holder?


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

You're officially quite what?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

umm why would they even make that


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

jeffgre_6163 said:


> Who knew park Tools made a toilet roll holder?


How about a Park Tools Pizza Cutter?


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

El Salt said:


> How about a Park Tools Pizza Cutter?


It requires using the Park Tools Pizza Cutter De-Cheezer Tool every 25-50 cuts.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Mtn-Rider said:


> ...Park Tools Pizza Cutter De-Cheezer Tool...


Now THAT is funny! 

AND, to go with your pizza - Campy Corkscrew.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I went with the RS stand


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

sanspeur said:


> I am searching for a park tools TP2 toilet roll holder for my bike themed bathroom but can't find one anywhere. Does anyone have an idea where i can find one new or used? Any help would be appreciated. thanks sanspeur


Do you have any old forks you could use? That would have more cred in my book, anyway.


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

El Salt said:


> How about a Park Tools Pizza Cutter?


been there, got that. How about their grill set?


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

jeffgre_6163 said:


> Ok thats does it
> Up untill this point I thought I was doing pretty well with keeping up with the Jones as far as all the toys and upgrades associated with MTB goes.
> 
> I officially quite.
> ...


I have officially seen it all now....internet over man!


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

OP, I thought you were sh!ttin' me. (pun intended)

I had to click the ebay link to see it for myself before believing it. I like the idea of repurposing old bike parts. Get creative!


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

They have been around for a while. I remember seeing them all the time when I looked in Nashbar back in the late 90's, along with the pizza cutter.


----------



## ekoostick (Oct 7, 2004)

Any LBS can order you one. Quality Bicycle Products (a distributor) usually has them in stock.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Zoke2 said:


> I went with the RS stand


But be sure the fork used has lockouts for those rough times!


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

I got one a few years ago, I've never used it though.....


----------



## 24v (Apr 5, 2009)

If you still have not found one, here is one on craigslist.
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/1848006520.html


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

i have one lost in my garage somewhere, good luck.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm useless here, someone find that bathroom that guys wife did for him 2-3 years back.....
Its in here somewhere...


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm going to wait untill they come out with the automatic feed model and not buy it.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I would rather have this










https://www.parktool.com/product/wall-mount-bottle-opener


----------



## kingbozo (Jan 31, 2004)

golden boy said:


> OP, I thought you were *****tin' me. (pun intended)
> 
> I had to click the ebay link to see it for myself before believing it. I like the idea of repurposing old bike parts. Get creative!


Well, you could always go for the Chris King salt and pepper shakers: http://chrisking.com/store/shakers


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

kingbozo said:


> Well, you could always go for the Chris King salt and pepper shakers: http://chrisking.com/store/shakers


I always thought these were cool :thumbsup: 
but $$ ouch


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

*Sure ,I,ll sell or trade mine*

What do ya have to trade? Harry


----------

